# Name of your Apple iPad?



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

First Post in a new section!

Okay folks, have you named your new toy yet? I think mine will be Tigger. Very bouncy flouncy, jumping from one area of the web app to the next. My Kindle 2 is currently named Eeyore. 

Best Wishes!


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Based on one of the "covers" I saw that was posted as a joke, I'm seriously considering "Max Ipad" or perhaps Maxine. Seriously, I know I'm gonna love my iPad, but I just can't help being a little bit sarcastic with the name.  You know what I'm talking about!!!!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Off topic as I don't yet have an ipad, but Eeyore, I love your signature tag:

I will not be pushed, filed, stamped, indexed, briefed, debriefed or numbered. My life is my own. I retired."

I can't wait to say that.  
Paula ny


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

"The wonderful thing about tiggers, is tiggers are wonderful things...."   

I've got a no-name iPad (and Kindle).  I don't name my gadgets, but I enjoy reading what others have named theirs!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Deb G said:


> Based on one of the "covers" I saw that was posted as a joke, I'm seriously considering "Max Ipad" or perhaps Maxine. Seriously, I know I'm gonna love my iPad, but I just can't help being a little bit sarcastic with the name. You know what I'm talking about!!!!


Love the name Maxine


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm thinking about naming it Roarke. It's sleek, dark and sexy, just like one of my favorite leading men... My laptop is Eve and my iPhone is Delia.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine's Firefly, partly after the SciFi series, and partly because it lights up in the dark!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm thinking about naming it Roarke. It's sleek, dark and sexy, just like one of my favorite leading men... My laptop is Eve and my iPhone is Delia.


Roarke, as in Mr. Roarke from the Fantasy Island series?

Best Wishes!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Eeyore said:


> Roarke, as in Mr. Roarke from the Fantasy Island series?
> 
> Best Wishes!


LOL! No, Roarke from J.D. Robb's *In Death* Series

Eve is his wife and Delia is her partner.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Shows what kind of junkie tv programs I watched when I was younger.  

Best Wishes!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't name my inanimate objects, even my car isn't named. Now a can see naming a house though.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

How about your iPad, my iPad, his iPad, and her iPad?  That should cover it.  I don't name my electronics either.  Tried it with the Kindle and it just felt a bit silly, so switched to your Kindle and my Kindle.  That covers all situations at our house.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, traditionally, houses, airplanes, ships and boats get named, and no one blinks an eye.    All of our cars get names (my husband participates fully in that).  So, if you don't want to name your devices, that's fine, but for those of us who do, it's fun to know what others have done, and why.  (And iTunes encourages a name, in fact, for each device, as does Windows and most network software.)  It's fun to look at my network and see my computers by name on it.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's fun to look at my network and see my computers by name on it.
> 
> Betsy


Obviously, I'm not creative, 'cause even when naming computers on our network the name is most likely to be something like "Ed's laptop", "Ann's Desktop". 

Though I understand the servers at the Vatican are named Gabriel, Michael, and Raphael. . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Most tech places I worked, the servers had Star Trek related names.  I wonder if that's still true...

And it would be boring to see my network:  Betsy's Desktop; Betsy's Laptop; Betsy's netbook; Betsy's iPad.  I did not name the Roku though.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Poor Fred. . . .he's got nothin'. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

He's got me. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

touché


----------



## Pd123 (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been calling mine Paddy since the first day I left him at home alone and missed him. Its the first electronic item I've actually given a name to and gave it without thinking so that must be his name. Now I'll have to think of a name for my Kindle when it arrives!

PaulaD


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I am not sure yet. I love all your names  I hope I can flnd a good name


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine is Elflord


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Mine, when I get it, might be GLORIOUS!   

and I just realized - with a Kindle name Gracie and an iPad named Glorious, they sound like perfect twin sister names.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

luvshihtzu said:


> How about your iPad, my iPad, his iPad, and her iPad? That should cover it. I don't name my electronics either. Tried it with the Kindle and it just felt a bit silly, so switched to your Kindle and my Kindle. That covers all situations at our house.


lol I just realized that my ipad does "technically" have a name, I renamed it to myrealname's ipad in itunes so that Amazon would know if it's mine or my daughters when the 3g gets here, for sending kindle books.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

My iPad is Barney, Kindle is Fred and the iPhone Wilma


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My grandmother used to name everything. She'd find the most old-fashioned "silly" (at least my brother and I thought they were silly) names she could think of. Her ice maker, her fridge, oven, stove, microwave...all of them had names. I think she did it just to entertain us, but nonetheless, I remember it to this day. I carry on the tradition in hopes that my kids and grandkids also have memories like that. 

Why else would I name my husband's electric blue Mustang GT convertible "Mr. Fuzzy"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> touché


I call myself "Fred's tech staff." 

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Eve is his wife


AAAARRGGHHH!

Spoilers!   

Mike


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I named the iPad I have "La'Prima" meaning the best.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I used to name inanimate objects more than I do now, my first three cars were Entropy, The Millenium Falcon, and Old Blue (even when it was brand new).  But never did it for electronic devices, I just have my iPad and my Kindle and my Palm Pre.


----------

